# IWPA Weight Pull in Rural Hall, NC



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Where: 1011 Bethania Rural Hall Road, Rural Hall, NC
Name: Tractor Supply Pull 
Dates: Sat/Sun 8-9 March, 2008 
Type: Wheels 
Sat. Weight-in: 09:00 AM <---> 10:30 AM Pull Start: 11:00 AM 
Sun Weight-in: 09:00 AM <---> 10:00 AM Pull Start: 10:30 AM 
Fee: $15 first Dog / Add'l fee of $5 per provisional member per day 
Novice Pulls: Novice will be offered. Time of start TBA 
Contact: Becky Blevins, 336-924-5631 [[email protected]m] 
Chief Judge: TBA 
Prizes: Plaques and Raffle / Medals for Novice 
Sponsors: Tractor Supply

Hope to see some of you there

Deb


----------

